# Totally new and ignorant!!!



## bloomswell (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi all

We would like to introduce ourselves.  Richard, Jane and Harrison (11 months).  We have just purchased a coach built VW LT35 motorhome>  We are really new to this and at the moment are pretty naive.  Still trying to work out how things work on her.  She is a pig to drive (don't tell her I said that) but we are trying hard to make her into a homely place.  Realised with Harrison that holidaying wont be the same and would like to enjoy our time with hi without waiting in long queues etc. Wont ask how things work just yet but we are looking to stay over Derbyshire way next week and wondered if any of you have some good places to stay, wild or not is fine.  This will be our first main excursion.  Look forward to your replies.

Richard, Jane and Harrison


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya bloomswell welcome to the site heres a link for the Derbyshire section Derbyshire - Wild Camping for Motorhomes


----------



## cipro (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome too the best site about.

On you first adventure perhaps stay on a campsite to get used to things in the van and not too far from home.
On your last night do a wild camp on the way home, there are lots of info on what to do and look for in wild camping,
try the SEARCH button above.
All the best in what you decide


----------



## Tco (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome Bloomswell & Co.  Remeber there are no stupid questions, only stupid answers.

Tco


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Aug 16, 2009)

*Welcome*

hi Bloomsfield,

Sorry can not help with that area - too far South for us - but welcome to the site. I am sure you will enjoy yourselves. We camp (mostly wilding) with a ten month old and five year old no problem at all. good luck with your forth comming trip - enjoy.

Wee-z


----------



## Jacques le foot (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to the fold...its good advice to make your first outing on a campsite, once you know how your battery performs, when you are drawing on it without 'hook-up', you will know what you can use when you are 'wilding'.
  Its been said many times before, and its not that daft to 'wild camp' on your own drive...any probs..back in home !! 

Enjoy!! and stay safe.

Jackie


----------



## bloomswell (Aug 16, 2009)

*Thank you!*

What lovely responses...thank you very much.  Love the fact when I drive past you guys I get a wave.  Its like being in my own private gang


----------



## 888dee (Aug 16, 2009)

we're just back from derbyshire, took the kids (and me ) to alton towers 

we stayed on 2 caravan club sites, poolsbrook, staveley and blackwall plantation, poolsbrook is a new site (opened summer 08) and the facilities are beyond any sort of criticism, locaLarea is a bit run down if I'm honest but plenty to do round about.

blackwall plantation on the other hand, facilities are certainly showing their age and it really is in the middle of no where, lots and lots of kids running about in the middle of the site but would be good if you had a dog...

as the others have said, probably best to get to know your van before heading totally wild, gives less complication once you do take the plunge


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 17, 2009)

bloomswell said:


> What lovely responses...thank you very much.  Love the fact when I drive past you guys I get a wave.  Its like being in my own private gang



You said it - Vw is the pass word to happy hands but don't forget the rest 
Ah - to far south for me as well but if ever in the outer hebrides give me a shout.
Welcome to the club and if not sure about anything at all just ask ask and ask again thats what this site is all about "Friendship".


----------



## maingate (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello Bloomswell.

When you say your van drives like a pig, you may well have the same problem I had. 3 years ago I bought my first van, Elddis Autoquest 120. It was frightening to drive, especially cornering, for a small van. I bought a £5 digital pressure guage from Halfords and checked the tyre pressures. They were inflated to 80psi which is the max pressure the tyre can take. I went on the Elddis website and they quoted 46 psi. When I set them to that, they were too soft and handling was still useless.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 21, 2009)

maingate said:


> Hello Bloomswell.
> 
> When you say your van drives like a pig, you may well have the same problem I had. 3 years ago I bought my first van, Elddis Autoquest 120. It was frightening to drive, especially cornering, for a small van. I bought a £5 digital pressure guage from Halfords and checked the tyre pressures. They were inflated to 80psi which is the max pressure the tyre can take. I went on the Elddis website and they quoted 46 psi. When I set them to that, they were too soft and handling was still useless.



Have you discovered the problem, if so what was it.


----------



## maingate (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry Bloomswell, the phone rang.

Continuing from where I left off earlier, you need to get your van on a weighbridge when loaded with your gear. Once you know the 2 axle weights, phone up Michelin (or your manufacturer if different), give them the weights and the tyre type. They will get back to you with the correct pressures. It made a world of difference to my van and its handling. Also remember, in the event of an accident, the Insurance Co. may not pay out if your pressures are wrong. You have an expert witness behind you (ie Michelin)


----------



## jogguk (Aug 21, 2009)

I owned a VWLT35,  Has lots of linkages in the steering, it is not a simple rack and pinion as most modern vans. I would start there first, not too expensive to fix 

Having said that direct line stability is not brilliant anyway. You could not take your hands off the steering wheel and expect it to hold a straight line

John


----------

